# Where is Carls lake in scott county?



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Does anybody know waht im talking about and were is Carls lake i want to fish it tomm. but dont know how to get there im from jordan MN and know its close to me. Can anyone give me directions. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.lake-maps.us/minnesota/carls ... quad.shtml


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

no its not i looked futher and found the lake... its real name is Lake McMan(spelled wrong) but most people call it carls lake. Its in scott county i found it on our DNR website thanks for trying first ill be getting up for some squirel hunting than some fishing thanks again and cya later!


----------

